
Genderless Voice - Aissen
http://www.genderlessvoice.com
======
1e10
Yeah. Ok. It’s just a dude with a voice changer. Give me female Australian
accents any day. Pure sunshine even when Siri can’t get it right

------
Pr0GrasTiNati0n
IT's the end of the world,as we know it....& i feel sick!

